# Looking for a quick detailer that does it all!



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Hi guys,

It has been a while since I posted here. The last few years I just washed my car with the TBM, sprayed some QD on and dryed it with my good old trusty Poorboy's wafle weave towel. That was about all the detailing I've given her the last few years...

Now I've bought a new (used) car, I'm planning on giving her the lot. Clay, polish, seal... But I'm running out of QD (Chemical Guys Speed Wipe atm) and I'm looking for a product that does it all:

I want to use it on a wet car as a drying aid.
It has to lay down a good protection on it's own as I'm not washing my car every week (more every month) or re-wax it every 6 weeks.
It must be available in bulk.
Easy to use.

Any ideas? Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Sonax BSD sounds like it will do exactly what you’re after. You can get 8+ weeks durability out of it and it beads like a mofo.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

piston_warrior said:


> Sonax BSD sounds like it will do exactly what you're after. You can get 8+ weeks durability out of it and it beads like a mofo.


I have it here and I indeed like the beading :argie:
But in my eyes it's more a spray sealant rather than a qd as it is not as smooth & slick to use on a wet car like most qd are. It's a bit thick and draggy imho.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

+1 on the BSD. Does everything you want it too. Dilute it down a little when used as a drying aid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMac_84 (Jun 27, 2019)

Bouncers done and dusted is awesome


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've recently switched from BSD to Opti-Seal, it can be used as a drying aid or on a dry panel, doesn't suffer from draggyness like BSD.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gtechniq C2v3 is very slick, doesnt seem to last as long as BSD but can be used neat or diluted, wet or dry panels and available from 100ml to 5L


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I love bsd, but its not the nicest to use, its my winter top up. Anglewax qed and adams detail spray are excellent qd's. If you want that little bit extra you can try menzerna endless shine, its nice to use(use sparingly), leaves amazing gloss n slickness and has strong hydrophobic qualities too 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

pt1 said:


> I love bsd, but its not the nicest to use,


Same here 

Anybody tried Gyeon Q²Cure? Only in 400ml but with Gyeon Can Coat it looks like a nice combo?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Mix Carpro Ech2o and Reload...you will get a waterless wash / drying aid / spray sealant.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Easy. BSD all the way. Unlike others, I don't find it difficult to use at all. It's not the slickest, but definitely not difficult by any stretch.

I have, however tried mixing it with other QD's after reading threads about it on here. More out of curiosity than needing to alter BSD for any particular reason.

I quite like it with Adam's QD. The mix smells good, doesn't separate and goes on slick, plus still beads well. When I run out I'll probably just go back to BSD though.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!

Bouncer's Done and Dusted SiO2 is supposed to be good, but I don't think it's available in bulk and isn't likely to be as cheap as BSD.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BSD is brilliant but it certainly isn't an all round QD. Lacks cleaning ability, lubricity and slickness. Great protection though.

As an all rounder... Wowo's QD, Autoglanz Smooth Velvet, Britemax QD, Lucas Oil Slick Mist or even a 50/50 mix of BSD & FK425 (or 50/50 with any of the above).

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Jochen said:


> Same here
> 
> Anybody tried Gyeon Q²Cure? Only in 400ml but with Gyeon Can Coat it looks like a nice combo?


Yes I've got can coat on my car very easy to use. I bought cure as it was recommended to top can coat but I honesty didn't like it bit streaky. I use Adams detail spray as drying aid and it's very good


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I still have about half a bottle of BSD left, I might give it another go then  
I will put it in a different spray bottle as the spray head on the Sonax isn't that great...


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Everyone is going to say their favourite in answer to a question like that. I've tried a few and stuck with Bouncer's Done and Dusted. I rave about it, because I think it's that good. Stick to the regular one (not the Si Edition) as you want the flexibility to use as a drying aid.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

BigMac_84 said:


> Bouncers done and dusted is awesome


The new Si02 edition will give you the protection element you seek as well I believe.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> BSD is brilliant but it certainly isn't an all round QD. Lacks cleaning ability, lubricity and slickness. Great protection though.
> 
> As an all rounder... Wowo's QD, Autoglanz Smooth Velvet, Britemax QD, Lucas Oil Slick Mist or even a 50/50 mix of BSD & FK425 (or 50/50 with any of the above).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


And another vote for Smooth Velvet and Lucas Slick Mist. The latter being a little easier to use IMHO. But Smooth Velvet finish is quite simply stunning on well prep' paint.

Both straddle that QD / Spray wax line very well.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

GSB1 said:


> Everyone is going to say their favourite in answer to a question like that.


True, everybody speaks from their experience 

I was hoping, after a few years of absence in the detailing world, there would be some new revolutionary qd spray that does it all. But I think there will always be a trade of and maybe even more, a personal preference.

Wet coat looks good but when I look at the video's, it seems like you need a lot of this stuff to cover your car. And it adds an extra step if I understand correctly?

Wash, rinse, wet coat, rinse again en dry?

I used gallon's of Last Touch and loved it for how it looked, worked en smelled. If I could find me a product that would be just as slick but gave me more protection ....


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Well if it helps, for me Bouncers D+D does do it all.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jochen said:


> True, everybody speaks from their experience
> 
> I was hoping, after a few years of absence in the detailing world, there would be some new revolutionary qd spray that does it all. But I think there will always be a trade of and maybe even more, a personal preference.
> 
> ...


Use very little of it. Spray a few squirts onto a wet panel, spread with a wet MF cloth over the panel then rinse. Used this way you are lucky if you use 20-30ml per full vehicle.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

If you want added protection you could possibly stick with the QD you currently like, however add a very small shot of CarPro Reload to it.

I buy Dodo Juice's Basics QD in bulk, 5L, off of eBay and this is something that I've started doing.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Btw...Ive also had great resukts from Optimum no rinse wash&wax mixed with opti seal.


----------



## BigMac_84 (Jun 27, 2019)

BarryAllen said:


> The new Si02 edition will give you the protection element you seek as well I believe.


Yeah I've still got this one to.try but the original is my favorite by a long way


----------



## BigMac_84 (Jun 27, 2019)

GSB1 said:


> Well if it helps, for me Bouncers D+D does do it all.


Totally agreed. Love the stuff


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been very impressed with Turtlewax SNS , I've been using BSD since it first appeared and it can't be faulted for the price . The Turtlewax just edges it for me though .

Mark


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting. I might try the Turtle Wax, but I think based on the Op's criteria, BSD is the best bet because it's available in bulk sizes. I bought a 5L bottle of it from ECP with a discount code, so it was very cheap.

The fact it's also so good makes it a real winner.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Just to throw something different into the mix, I like to use BSD in winter as it seems to knock the spots off others for longevity.
Today I tried yet another QD Infinity Wax Rapid detailer and tbf I was very impressed by the ease of application, finish and slickness. Good longevity is claimed so I'll wait to see on that but boy, does it look impressive.

Harry.


----------



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

Sonax BSD here for me as well. I've come to the conclusion after mixing it with other various detailers/gloss enhancers that it works perfectly well by itself. I've noticed that mixing it took away some of the protection level/beading. I use it as a drying aid. Once the car is dry, I go round again and spritz each panel and the car just ends up looking really good. I don't have any trouble using it. I certainly don't find it grabby like others have. For £7ish a bottle I don't think you can argue.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

westerman said:


> Just to throw something different into the mix, I like to use BSD in winter as it seems to knock the spots off others for longevity.
> 
> Today I tried yet another QD Infinity Wax Rapid detailer and tbf I was very impressed by the ease of application, finish and slickness. Good longevity is claimed so I'll wait to see on that but boy, does it look impressive.
> 
> Harry.


Forgot about this one. Agreed it's a good all rounder as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

OP... is there a reason you are limiting choice to QD? 

Was thinking Dodo Juice Future Armour is a sealant, can be used as a drying aid, is nano tech and will outlast a QD I would have thought... adds a bit of bling too.

If you are time pressured, I'd be thinking along those lines. 

Or how abut an aqua wax.... Seeing as Turtle Wax is getting some love, their Wax it Wet product is always in my kit bag. Been around for ages, nice lubricity to drying towel, won't streak and cheap as chips from ECP.


----------



## sye2eye (Jun 19, 2018)

+1 Sonax bsd, amazing stuff, really durable

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Using KC FSE QD and really sold on it. Not that I have never written that before on here Reluctant to try many as FSE does give me what I want.
If you do not like the slick finish and sheen, I can understand it might not be for them:thumb:


----------



## Joao S (May 14, 2019)

Because of this topic I ended up ordering a bottle of Sonax BSD.

One quick question: How long should Collinite 476s cure before I go for BSD (add some gloss)?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Joao S said:


> Because of this topic I ended up ordering a bottle of Sonax BSD.
> 
> One quick question: How long should Collinite 476s cure before I go for BSD (add some gloss)?


IMO you are not gaining anything if top it right away. Collinite has very good gloss on it own.


----------



## Joao S (May 14, 2019)

sm81 said:


> IMO you are not gaining anything if top it right away. Collinite has very good gloss on it own.


So better it's to let the wax fade a little bit before using the BSD.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## Joao S (May 14, 2019)

sm81 said:


> Yes sir


Thanks!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Joao S said:


> Because of this topic I ended up ordering a bottle of Sonax BSD.
> 
> One quick question: How long should Collinite 476s cure before I go for BSD (add some gloss)?


I've used BSD often on top of Colly 476 s. Usually a few days after application to get rid of dust. It does work well.
I would personally leave the Colly at least 24 hours before either applying a second coat or using BSD.

Harry


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Done & dusted si edition is a awesome product, super easy to use and leaves no streaks and leaves a stunning slick finish. 

Or use carpro reload as a drying aid and this is also a stunning product but durability is not as good as bsd if using on a non coated vehicle. 

So many products to choose these days!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joao S (May 14, 2019)

westerman said:


> I've used BSD often on top of Colly 476 s. Usually a few days after application to get rid of dust. It does work well.
> 
> I would personally leave the Colly at least 24 hours before either applying a second coat or using BSD.
> 
> Harry


Did you notice improvement in gloss?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Jochen said:


> I still have about half a bottle of BSD left, I might give it another go then
> I will put it in a different spray bottle as the spray head on the Sonax isn't that great...


You may find it still sprays poorly even with another head. I think I tried four different ones before I found one capable of misting it. Everything else just did the same as the Sonax bottle. It must be down to the viscosity or something.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Joao S said:


> Did you notice improvement in gloss?


Having no means of measuring gloss it's hard to say, Colly 476 has a lovely finish, it's gone a little out of fashion but still one of the best all rounders for me.
BSD certainly doesn't appear to take anything away from that lovely finish imo.

Harry


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Meguiars Last Touch.
Not once has anybody mentioned this and its superb value at £29.99 for an American gallon. 
You can dilute it too to make clay lube.
Superb stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

5L Express Wax or 5L Coat-It?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

wyliss said:


> Meguiars Last Touch.
> Not once has anybody mentioned this and its superb value at £29.99 for an American gallon.
> You can dilute it too to make clay lube.
> Superb stuff! :thumb:


I have used gallons of that stuff and I love it. Maybe I should keep using it and just top up my protection with a spray wax or sealant now and again...

I'm also gonna give BSD another go though :thumb:

Thanks for all your answers guys!


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

I have BSD, but if I am after something that's really slick and glossy what would people recommend (good value would be good too)? Not beadmaker as its a bit of a pain to get hold of over here.

Looking at forensics detailing channel, he likes Done and Dusted, FK425 (which is what I was going to try as price is better than most at £16/L), Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer and from a quick search here Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer also gets good feedback but know nothing about it.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AD18 said:


> I have BSD, but if I am after something that's really slick and glossy what would people recommend (good value would be good too)? Not beadmaker as its a bit of a pain to get hold of over here.
> 
> Looking at forensics detailing channel, he likes Done and Dusted, FK425 (which is what I was going to try as price is better than most at £16/L), Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer and from a quick search here Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer also gets good feedback but know nothing about it.


FK425, Wowo's QD, Rapid Detailer, Lucas Oil Slick Mist, Autoglanz Smooth Velvet... All excellent QDs and easy to use.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> FK425, Wowo's QD, Rapid Detailer, Lucas Oil Slick Mist, Autoglanz Smooth Velvet... All excellent QDs and easy to use.


Thanks Brian! I'll probably give FK425 a go as it comes in a Litre. Can I expect it to give a finish as slick as beadmaker (assuming I've prepped the car properly)? Or is beadmaker not classed as a QD and has something different in it which causes the slickness thats always raved about?

Cheers


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AD18 said:


> Thanks Brian! I'll probably give FK425 a go as it comes in a Litre. Can I expect it to give a finish as slick as beadmaker (assuming I've prepped the car properly)? Or is beadmaker not classed as a QD and has something different in it which causes the slickness thats always raved about?
> 
> Cheers


I haven't used beadmaker but it does appear to be more of a gloss booster/qd as opposed to sealant. Fk425 leaves what I would call a really slick finish, also provides anti stactic properties which prevents dust resting on the paintwork as much.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> I haven't used beadmaker but it does appear to be more of a gloss booster/qd as opposed to sealant. Fk425 leaves what I would call a really slick finish, also provides anti stactic properties which prevents dust resting on the paintwork as much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me, I'll try it out. I'm always seeing lots of dust etc. on my black car soon after washing it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

wyliss said:


> Meguiars Last Touch.
> Not once has anybody mentioned this and its superb value at £29.99 for an American gallon.
> You can dilute it too to make clay lube.
> Superb stuff! :thumb:


Not used it - thought about getting some, is it good / does it add anything ?

Can it be used as a drying aid and top off with a wax / spray ??


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

+1 for BSD, I mix mine with Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer to make it easier to use and use the Meguairs bottle as the spray head is better.


----------

